# Hi



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

New to this Board...Hi All kill::


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello mate, that was a brief introduction - how about some info on you? what your training for? e.t.c..

Welcome to the board anyway!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board 1981Neil


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Hi Neil,

Like Mark says what you up to with ya training? What are you goals? What are your stats?

Welcome....


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board bro, all the normal questions have gone so whats your favourite colour?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

> all the normal questions have gone so whats your favourite colour?


lol

Hey Ian, Change of pic eh?...me 2


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah i was trying to upload one but im my stupidity failed so i went for good old burt and ernie


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

hello Neil, plenty of people on here to get advice and tips from


----------



## mrmuscle1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Of courseWell Im Neil, Ive been a gym user for around 3 yrs now, Im 23yrs old, 58 and abit tall, currently weighing just under 15st, at the moment I am starting to clean up diet and add in cardio, also using TestEX injectables & Winstrol oral, not looking to compete at the moment, just doing this for me, and to prove to myself I get to a good standard. Thx to all who replied, it's nice to meet u.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard mate, enjoy the site.

Dave.


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Welcome, and in the infamous words of Ronnie Coleman "" YEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH BUUUDDDDDDDDAAAAAAYY"

________

Motorcycle Tires


----------

